# The BEST capping substrate on top of dirt.



## Gooberfish (Mar 27, 2012)

Planning on starting a dirt tank. What is the best substrate choice for capping off the dirt? I plan on using Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix. I'm leaning towards either:

Black Beauty Sand (Or some kind of cheap black sand)

Eco Complete


Should I go sand or gravel?


What have you used and what are your results?


----------



## brainwavepc.com (Sep 27, 2011)

I like safe t sorb. it works really well and looks great.

10$ for a 40lb bag shipped. under 1.5 bags capped my soil in my 125
http://www.drillspot.com/products/1476408/Moltan_7941_Montmorillonite_Clay_Absorbant_40_lb


----------



## Merth (Sep 9, 2012)

I used the Black Diamond blasting sand from Tractor Supply: http://www.tractorsupply.com/sandbl...eZip=70815&ddkey=http:LocationBasedPricingCmd

but I have one close by


----------



## Soujirou (Jun 16, 2008)

There was a topic where someone was using Eco Complete on top of dirt complaining about dirty/muddy water. Someone else posted that the granule size of Eco Complete was too large to cap dirt. Therefore I would be wary of using Eco Complete on top of dirt.

I also recommend Safe T Sorb. You just need to rinse the heck out of it and properly fill up your tank the first time. I used to have sand only (no dirt) and did not like it.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

White pool filter sand


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Like safety T Sorb. You just need to rinse until the cows come home or your hands cramp but honestly with consideration given to frag size, weight and the results Flourite original has worked the best for me. Not a fan of Eco-Complete and the frag is round similar to gravel is where the issue is with using it for a capping material. 

My first dirt tank was capped with Flourite original almost 4yrs. ago, still here and no complaints. Pool filter sand, Oildry, Black diamond (200lbs. of it) and happy with the results with those too but the crushed brick alone or mixed with some sand does a great job as a capping material. (imo)


----------



## auban (Jun 23, 2012)

i use paver base from the garden section of lowes. workes great, plants are easy to plant, their roots seem to love it, and the grain size varies enough to keep looking good while also keeping the dirt beneath from seeping through.

i have it on top of a mix of composted cow manure, kitty litter, and peat.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

What color is the paver base and is it reactive?

ETA: it's grey. I have a small sample to test with DI water soon.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Planing to use Black Diamond for the first time. Any tips?

Do you have have to rinse it?

Does it rinse easy?


----------



## auban (Jun 23, 2012)

the paver base is a mix of colors, but yeah, mostly grey. i believe its just pulverized granite, so i dont think it will react too much. never tested it though.

it does need to be rinsed though.


----------



## beginragnarok (Dec 19, 2011)

tylergvolk said:


> Planing to use Black Diamond for the first time. Any tips?
> 
> Do you have have to rinse it?
> 
> Does it rinse easy?


Yes, you need to rinse it. 5 gallon bucket + hose.  The bag will say washed and ready to use, but remember it is blasting media. They washed it to blasting grit standards, not aquarium standards.

When I rinsed mine I got a bunch of tiny paricles out that would have been suspended in the WC forever. Also some oil residue. 

When you do cap your dirt lay it on kinda thick, maybe 3/4 -1 1/4" otherwise you may have some soil leaching into your WC. Have fun. :biggrin:


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

beginragnarok said:


> Yes, you need to rinse it. 5 gallon bucket + hose.  The bag will say washed and ready to use, but remember it is blasting media. They washed it to blasting grit standards, not aquarium standards.
> 
> When I rinsed mine I got a bunch of tiny paricles out that would have been suspended in the WC forever. Also some oil residue.
> 
> When you do cap your dirt lay it on kinda thick, maybe 3/4 -1 1/4" otherwise you may have some soil leaching into your WC. Have fun. :biggrin:


Thanks for the tips!


----------



## skanderson (Jul 25, 2010)

paver base will vary from location to location. it is just pulverized rock with all the fines in it. where i live you can either get crushed limestone or crushed quartzite. if you get crushed limestone it will make your tank alkaline over time and i would avoid it unless you are doing a african cichlid tank.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

The local paver base is crushed limestone - pH of 8.8 - not a good thing for shrimp. 

Anyone have a couple handfuls of the non-reactive type to spare?


----------



## Razorworm (Jul 24, 2011)

+1 on Black Diamond. I rinse mine. Sometimes the stuff is totaly clean and other times lots of debris. Nice stuff


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

Definitely sand. I've used just some plain tan sand in my tanks with great success. It allows you to grow plants more densely and better rooted than gravel.

However, I am currently trying a dirt setup with no cap at all. Check the link in my signature if you want to see it. It's not very far along in its progress, but I can already tell that the exposed soil isn't going to be a problem.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Pool filter sand works great.


----------

